# BC Traffic Tickets...



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I had some bad luck during the holidays with the cops giving me two traffic violations. Nice Christmas present.

The first one was an "improper turn" $109 (and 3 pts.). I was tired and cranky from Xmas shopping, and the cops were clearly on a power trip. You ask even one question, your toast. The second one while returning from holidays when the cops clocked me doing 30 over the limit on the highway $196 but lowered to $138 (and 3 pts.). 

The first one was total crap.. and the second one, he sniped me with his laser gun US trooper style.. so probably hard to dispute. I'm afraid this will now get me 6 pts. with ICBC, resulting in a possible insurance surcharge of $300 plus the tickets at $109 and $138 = $547 total :-( 

I want to fight it, and wonder how long it takes in the courts? Are there services like Pointts or XCoppers here in BC -- Is it worth it? If it will be a no-win battle, any thoughts or ideas on how to at least get the points reduced or eliminated (i.e. ticket is reduced if fine paid within 30 days)?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

It is always worth going to the court date in your own defence for the reason MB stated, tho' what you do if the cop shows up is open to some question.

I'd be careful about changing the court date at the last minute as this violates the eleventh commandment, namely, "thou shalt not draw attention unto thyself". It gives the cop a good reason to make that second appearance. I'm not convinced of the truth of the one-time rule MB suggests, based on a few visits to court of my own D ).

Realistically, your fines ($247) are likely about a hour of any professional's time. Courts are places where time disappears like liquor at a wedding..... Two professional hours or so and your are ahead just to pay up. You want to be sure of the fee structure because it could easily outstrip the fines.

You know what they say: "if you can't pay the fine, don't do the crime".... Cops are on high alert on the roads during the holiday season and you violated the eleventh commandment (see above). 30-over during the holidays is just a 'red flag to a bull' as the expression goes.

Sucks to be your here, but this xmas present you gave to yourself.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Did you make an illegal turn? 

If so, then suck it up and pay the fine. I would rather that police officer stay on the street for the day catching drunk and dangerous drivers rather than me/us paying him to appear in court just to make sure you don't slide on the ticket.

He gave you attitude? Too bad, by the sound of your post you gave him attitude too.

Message though -- don't waste literally $1000's of my/our money in the court system if you did make the wrong turn.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

CanadaRAM said:


> Did you make an illegal turn?
> 
> If so, then suck it up and pay the fine. I would rather that police officer stay on the street for the day catching drunk and dangerous drivers rather than me/us paying him to appear in court just to make sure you don't slide on the ticket.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with CanadaRAM. Pay up and don't contest it unless you have some valid reason other than "don't wanna pay". This reminds me of all the people who were calling photo radar a "tax grab". If you don't wanna pay, don't break the law.

I think traffic violations are hugely under-enforced by the police. It's one of the most dangerous things most of us ever do on a daily basis to simply enter the streets as a driver, pedestrian or cyclist. I'd be in favour of the cops devoting much more of their budgets to getting road users in line. Unfortunately it's considered low-status work for most cops.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a funny story to tell, it happend around 5 years ago. I was at the Burnaby library parking lot and me and two other cars (one of them a friend) were clearly parked in a commercial parking spot.. just waiting for people. City of Burnaby traffic officer came in, we quickly realized this and tried to get out but it was too late, he used his van to box us in, recorded our license plate numbers, and quickly left. My friend got really mad and wanted to dispute the ticket thinking he unfairly gave us all tickets... but I knew if I was the guy I would've done the same thing. I was in awe about how fast and accurately it happened, we must not be the first ones to illegally park there. LoL.

If you did make an illegal turn... I hope you do pay for it. The worst is Kingsway and Royal Oak... no left turn from 7AM to 7PM, does it need to be any clearer??? tptptptp These self righteous people impede the flow of traffic thinking they have the right to make a left turn at all times. I wish I was a cop so I could ticket each and every one of them.

As for speeding... dunno what to say everyone does it, I do it, it's just a matter of not getting caught. It's an art really, know when to speed and know when not to. You got caught unfortunately so pay up... it happens. I'm fortunate enough not to get a speeding ticket yet.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

People who make illegal turns really irk me.

Yes, it's inconvenient to go a couple extra blocks and work your way back. Yes, it's so much easier to make the illegal turn. But they are there for a reason - to keep traffic moving.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I completely agree with CanadaRAM. Pay up and don't contest it unless you have some valid reason other than "don't wanna pay". This reminds me of all the people who were calling photo radar a "tax grab". If you don't wanna pay, don't break the law.
> 
> I think traffic violations are hugely under-enforced by the police. It's one of the most dangerous things most of us ever do on a daily basis to simply enter the streets as a driver, pedestrian or cyclist. I'd be in favour of the cops devoting much more of their budgets to getting road users in line. Unfortunately it's considered low-status work for most cops.


Well put!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> If you are a cop and get pulled over for speeding or doing an illegal turn, all you have to do is show your fellow officers your badge and they wave you through.
> 
> This double standard is totally unfair, as most cops speed all the time, on or off duty.tptptptp


You like saying that a lot, you should make a t-shirt.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MasterBlaster said:


> If you are a cop and get pulled over for speeding or doing an illegal turn, all you have to do is show your fellow officers your badge and they wave you through.
> 
> This double standard is totally unfair, as most cops speed all the time, on or off duty.tptptptp


You talk like that's unique to your area or something. 

Don't forget the firefighters--they get off easy as well.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MasterBlaster said:


> I know its not unique to this area, its North America wide. The double standard is unfair to the rest of us.


So join the force, and make a difference.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Er... The OP said "improper turn", not "illegal turn" - not sure if there is a difference between the two.

Cheers


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

tilt said:


> Er... The OP said "improper turn", not "illegal turn" - not sure if there is a difference between the two.
> 
> Cheers


Machs Nichts. Obviously it is a highway code infraction, regardless how it is worded. The ticket will have the code article number of the infraction.

And the speeding --- 30-over on wet pavement (99% chance of that, in Van/Vic lately) -- that's a death waiting to happen. The chance of avoiding an accident is way smaller at 120 Kph vs 90 Kph, and the stopping distances and forces of impact are way higher. The forces go up and the stopping distance get longer as the square of the speed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Machs Nichts.


Did you mean "machT nichts" perhaps? 

Cheers


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

tilt said:


> Er... The OP said "improper turn", not "illegal turn" - not sure if there is a difference between the two.
> 
> Cheers


The OP also said "total crap" which to me means that, at least in his/her opinion, it was not an improper/illegal turn.

In general, it sounds to me as if the OP is more worried about the demerit points rather than the fine.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

tilt said:


> Did you mean "machT nichts" perhaps?
> 
> Cheers


Canadian military slang, likely picked up while serving in Germany. I always spell it "Mox Nix."


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey all. Lots of great posts. To clarify a bit more, the first ticket related to the turn at intersection, they could have given me a break since it was debatable.

Even if I asked too many questions that pissed them off, Imho, WE pay them to police for violations... not financially penalize someone for having a bad day.

What is troublesome and concerning are the tactics they use to aggravate the situation. I have witnessed this occur before in public, and know others who have had similar experiences.

The second ticket was outside the city by an RCMP officer. A more friendly encounter. Probably because I was relaxed from the holidays, or that he just finished a good coffee & donut break at Tims. 

Yes, I got caught don't have an issue paying this ticket... but it was the other unlucky event that could unfairly add demerit points pushing me into a $300 surcharge with BC insurance.

--

A few other posters mentioned about the double standards within the police forces. How many times have we all seen a cop car (marked, or unmarked) speeding down the road... changing multiple lanes.. not signaling... and without the police cherries on! 

And what about after work when they are off duty! Why should a cop get off scot-free when pulled over after they flash their sheriffs badge??! I guess the unwritten rule applies... too never rat out another cop.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Hey all. Lots of great posts. To clarify a bit more, the first ticket related to the turn at intersection, they could have given me a break since it was debatable.
> 
> Even if I asked too many questions that pissed them off, Imho, WE pay them to police for violations... not financially penalize someone for having a bad day.


No, WE pay them to penalize drivers who make bad driving decisions.

Giving them aggro was not a good move, but the turn is what the ticket is about. "coulda" been given a break isn't anywhere close to "I waz framed" or "He shoulda let me skate". Nobody is "owed" a break.

Everything else - including jawing about what cops are rumored to do or not do and get away with in their off-work time - is just rationalization.



> Did you mean "machT nichts" perhaps?


Hey, I have a hard enough time with English spelling...


----------

